# Just For Fuzzies Store



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

I'm trying to expand my business to cater to other types of animals and that's one of the main reasons I joined here, to learn more about rats: their likes and dislikes, what bedding material is dangerous/safe, and what YOU guys like. 

In my store, Just For Fuzzies, I carry items for ferrets and sugar gliders. I know that the ferret stuff is great for rats so I figured I'd go ahead and post about my store in case anyone here is intersted. 

Also, I'd enjoy hearing your feedback about my items and how you think I could change things to make them more rat-friendly. If there is something different that you'd like to see in the store, let me know and I'll see what I can do. 

Here's the link to my website: www.freewebs.com/justforfuzzies 

For your viewing pleasure(lol), here are some of the neat things I make:

Full FN bedding sets:










Here's a pic of a sugar glider set, including a Funky Fish Bed and a Funky Froggy Pouch(both can be hung up or laid flat):










Big fish beds(for small cats/dogs or ferrets):










FN playmat(fits perfectly into the bottom-level of an FN cage or can be used outside of the cage for playtime):


















Round beds:










and even crocheted ferrets and hedgehogs!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

omg those are adorable! you are so crafty! that hedgehog completely threw me off guard!

are ferrets not as chewy as rats are? because as wonderful as all those things are, rats like to destroy things, and depending on the rats, that wonderful FN playmat could be gone overnight. its so nice, but it really wouldn't be worth it for rats, i would think. the FN liner set and the hammocks are great though. the eyes on that fish-nest would also be gone in a few hours... -_-'


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

OMGoodness, those are indeed adorable!

How do you handle the hems on the Glider pouches? I make my own because I haven't found any with "hidden" inner seams- I had a glider once get her leg wrapped in a thread. It was horrible, I was so afraid she'd lose the leg. Fortunately we were able to get the thread off and she was fine, but from then on I made double-thick pouches, one inside the other with all the seams in between the two, if you see what I mean.

Cute cute cute! I'll check out your store. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Auggggh I love the fish things.  Schnookums doesn't like hammocks so she probably wouldn't use it but I think I need it just so I can look at it, haha. 

I LOVE your crocheted animals. Maybe you could make a crocheted rat? I've been trying to find a stuffed animal for her and the closest I could find is a round "rat" ball for dogs, complete with whiskers and buck teeth. I think she can tell the difference.


----------



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

Awwww.... thanks everyone. 

So, do you think I should make some "cheaper" stuff for rats? Ferrets rarely chew their bedding, usually just babies when they're teething. I've got 6 ferts and only one ever chewed a piece of bedding, but he doesn't any more.

I guess for rat stuff I could make some REALLY simple stuff, like just taking 2 pieces of fleece and slapping them together, lol. The easier it is to make, the cheaper it costs. 

Are threads dangerous for rats? With gliders they pull the threads out and can get killed, is that an issue with rats?



Marysmuse said:


> OMGoodness, those are indeed adorable!
> 
> How do you handle the hems on the Glider pouches? I make my own because I haven't found any with "hidden" inner seams- I had a glider once get her leg wrapped in a thread. It was horrible, I was so afraid she'd lose the leg. Fortunately we were able to get the thread off and she was fine, but from then on I made double-thick pouches, one inside the other with all the seams in between the two, if you see what I mean.
> 
> ...


All the seams on the glider bedding(the pouches, fish beds, and frog pouches) are all made with hidden seams, not a single visible stitch.  I sew the inner and outer pieces together so they're inside out, then pull them through a really small opening(maybe an inch and a half) and then very carefully handsew the opening with small, tight stiches so that they can't get to them. 

The frog and fish pouch both have a layer of batting though, so if you have a chewer then, to be on the safe side, I can make them with an extra layer or 2 of fleece instead of batting. 

As for the crocheted animals, I bought the pattern from PlanetJune.com . She said I could sell what I make as long as I advert for her.  

There is a rat pattern and if there were enough of you interested then I could certainly get the pattern and make them. 

http://www.planetjune.com/blog/crochet-pattern-store/fuzzy-rat-pattern/


----------



## Toomanyferrets (Mar 23, 2008)

:lol: Love your stuff! My ferrets would love the frog pouch! And I have a nice spot where it could hang in their cage! Im a new rattie owner so Im not sure if he would chew the playmat up....but I think its a great idea and he would love it! 

I have ordered sets online before and the best part about them is most of them are washable.




> are ferrets not as chewy as rats are?


I have never had any problems with ferrets chewing on any bedding or stuffed toys either.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahh love the crocheted rat, go for it  lol

I love the fish! I'm even looking at the frog thinking "my mice would looooove that!" (even if it would be a tad on the big side :lol

I best get saving


----------



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

Toomanyferrets said:


> :lol: Love your stuff! My ferrets would love the frog pouch! And I have a nice spot where it could hang in their cage! Im a new rattie owner so Im not sure if he would chew the playmat up....but I think its a great idea and he would love it!
> 
> I have ordered sets online before and the best part about them is most of them are washable.
> 
> ...


All my stuff is 100% machine washable.  Just to make it last longer, I always dry mine on low heat though. 

Not sure if the froggy would be big enough for a ferret, maybe a female since they're smaller. I'm working on a frog for ferrets though, but I haven't gotten the pattern perfected yet. Here's my prototype:



















BTW, I just thought I'd let ya'll know that I currently have 2 froggy pouches, an FN playmat, and a whack-a-ferret(my hubby's creation) available.  You can see em in the "pre-made bedding" section on my website.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my girls would love the fish.... it would only take them a week to totally destroy it, lol!!! thats all it took for them to destroy the octoplay head thingy that a friend in ohio sent me.

my boys on the other hand, would want to marinate in it, so i'd have to get three... one for each set of brothers...


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

i loved the idea in the other thread about maybe putting cutting board as an extra laying in the hammocks. if thats doable i think its a great idea. i know charlie has a few armholes in his hammock *sigh*


----------



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

Who is the rat "guru" around here? Maybe if I make a hammy with a cutting board piece in it then they could test it out for me and let me know how it works.  It would have to go in a cage with destructo-rats so it could be tested under the most extreme conditions, lol.

Also, with the cutting board you could flip the hammies every week or so and it will be nice and fresh because the urine(if they're boys) and dirt won't seep through to the other side.


----------

